# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Oreichthys spec. "highfin"

## froo

Hi everyone.

A just bought two pair of this strangelooking fish, Oreichthys spec highfin  :Shocked:  .
I know its from India but have some of You any knowledge of this fish, breeding and so on?

I guess there are two different spes, both a "Highfin" and a "Sailfin".
http://www.catfishes.org/public/img/de/2/00078.html

/Pär Jansson

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Pär,

I've not seen this species for sale here in Singapore. I have however, seen the other new form of _Oreichthys_ for sale. This species has an elongated fin but not as wide as this species you posted.

I believe HW Choy might know more about them.  :Wink:

----------


## froo

The one you seen might be the "Sailfin"-type. But in mine opinion i would change name for these two.

----------


## hwchoy

we have had imports of the so called _Oreichthys_ sp. "high-fin" which is sometimes mislabeled _Oreichthys cosuatis_, including the pictures in FishBase. here's a rather poor picture.



I have not seen the "sail-fin" variety for sale in Singapore.

I think this genus is rather confusing at the moment. We should go find the description papers for both listed species _O. cosuatis_ and _O. parvus_ and see the type specimens.

----------

